# Kangertech SSOCC replacement coils - Stainless Steel



## Vape Starter (14/7/16)

Hi Guys
does any vape store stock the replacement stainless steel coils for the Kangertech Toptank, they actually have a stainless steel coil inside and have a pink ring.
Thanks


----------



## Vapers Corner (14/7/16)

Hi

We have stock here: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...replacement-coils-5-per-pack-727?search=ssocc


----------



## Vape Starter (14/7/16)

@Vapers Corner 

I checked out link it only has pics of the coil with red o ring, the one I am using now came with my kit and from what I read it is a stainless steel coil inside the SSOCC housing and has a pink o ring on the coil.

I heard the
red o rings (seals) are Nichrome
blue o rings (seals) are Nickel Ni 200
pink o rings (seals) are stainless steel
black o rings (seals) are kanthal


----------

